# On the lighter side



## zigzagrv (Jul 2, 2004)

What can happen with an underpowered tow vehicle. (Takes a little time to load, but it's worth it) Very funny :laugh:  :laugh: 

Click below 

http://www.users.on.net/~cavalier/caravana_2004.wmv


----------

